# ?Wieviel is der wert?



## MasterLutz (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal gerne gewusst wieviel mein pc wert wäre...
also hier die daten...

CPU Typ: AMD Athlon XP, 2000 MHz (15 x 133) 2400+
Motherboard: ASRock K7VT2  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB  DDR-ram
Grafikkarte: RADEON 9000 SERIES  (128 MB)
Soundkarte: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller
Festplatte: SAMSUNG SV1204H  (120 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optisches Laufwerk: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R5002  (DVD:2x/1x/12x, CD:16x/10x/40x DVD-RW)
Optisches Laufwerk: IDE DVD-ROM 16X  (16x DVD-ROM)

guter zustand, fast 2jahre alt...

das sind halt so mal die wichtigsten sachen denk ich mal...könnt ihr mir ungefähr sagen wieviel der wert wäre?

MFG MsLutZ


----------



## Daniel Toplak (30. Mai 2005)

Hi hab mal bei http://www.kmelektronik.de einen ähnlichen Rechner zusammengeklickt.
Komme auf ca. 350 € incl. MwSt. (bei teilw. besseren Komponenten)
Also sollte dein Rechner denke ich nicht mehr als 200€ wert sein.

Daniel


----------

